# Great Dinner With Lady Friend



## Lon (May 16, 2016)

A really great Thai Dinner Saturday evening.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2016)

What did you both have?


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2016)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

Looks like a good time with good food and a nice lady.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2016)

She looks like a nice gal Lon, glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2016)

Nice evening out with pretty company Lon.

Is this in Fresno?  I have a lady friend there.


----------

